# Guitar wireless systems



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been in a band for about two years now, slowly building up my gear inventory. The next thing I want to get is a wireless system, but I'm a bit new to them, so I'm not sure which brands to look into and which to stay away from. I don't want to get something that will change the tone of my acoustic, and at the same time I would like on that would work with an electric guitar as well. I play rhythm, both electric and acoustic, and I also use an in ear system. Any suggestions would be appreciated, and if you have something you would want to sell, I'm all ears.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I never used one, but it sounds kinda cool. I wanna walk to the front yard and see how loud my Mesa Boogie is. LOL I always see Shure wireless but never used em.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> I never used one, but it sounds kinda cool. I wanna walk to the front yard and see how loud my Mesa Boogie is. LOL I always see Shure wireless but never used em.


I have been using a line 6 x2 digital system. The receiver is on the upper right corner.


----------



## rjriley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Line 6 G90 Guitar Wireless*

Check out Line 6 G90, G60 or G50. I have the rack Line 6 G90. These are the newer version to the last guys post Line 6 X2. Line 6 makes a good product. They bought out X2 wire a few years ago which was a great company that made good wireless units. If you find an older unit like the guy above for a good price that's not a bad option.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I also have a spare new in box I will let go for $175.


----------



## rjriley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Line 6 X Wire*



Redstalker said:


> I also have a spare new in box I will let go for $175.


Nice little unit. What part of town? I might be interested.


----------

